# Control of computer via DMX



## Jim Arsenault (Mar 5, 2015)

Is there any way to control a computer (nothing fancy, just an occasional mouse click to advance PowerPoint) via DMX? I'd like to be able to change digitally projected backgrounds as part of a light cue and if I can figure out a way to control PowerPoint via DMX it should do what I'm shooting for.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Mar 5, 2015)

I think you are looking for something like this. I've never used that, but looked into it several years ago when I was working at a church. Being discontinued, it might be a little difficult to find.


----------



## Jim Arsenault (Mar 5, 2015)

GreyWyvern said:


> I think you are looking for something like this. I've never used that, but looked into it several years ago when I was working at a church. Being discontinued, it might be a little difficult to find.


That would be perfect. I wonder if there is something similar that is still being manufactured / sold?


----------



## robartsd (Mar 5, 2015)

The Open Lighting Architecture project has a DMX Trigger program that can be configured to run command lines based on DMX input. OLA is availible for Mac & Linux (sorry, no Windows - which is probably what the OP wants).


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Mar 5, 2015)

Does your lighting system have MIDI? 
This would be a more common option.


----------



## JLicklider (Mar 5, 2015)

I have used the keystroke before. It's a great concept, but went away when I went to a mediaserver for playback. Now the computer running Arkaos takes Artnet over the network. If I remember correctly there were some quirks to deal with using keystroke. Jumping cues or even going backwards could really get things messed up. 

I think I still have the box around somewhere. Maybe could part with it if I can find it.


----------



## BobHealey (Mar 5, 2015)

I've used Show Cue System with DMX triggers before. Its not free, but it has a demo. Most amusing use I've seen of DMX triggering was a senior who for their thesis in electronic art, took the DMX output of a game called Artemis, ran it into SCS, used that to play assorted sound effects and send MIDI triggers to an ION. He converted the theater into a Star Trek style bridge, complete with clearcoms on each station tied into the house speakers so all could hear.


----------



## doctrjohn (Mar 7, 2015)

Jim Arsenault said:


> That would be perfect. I wonder if there is something similar that is still being manufactured / sold?



I have one sitting in a drawer I would be happy to part with. Rosco does not officially support Windows 7 or later OS's; only as current as XP. I too have moved to media servers for this type of application...


----------

